# Myway.com Email Account



## wordwizard (Jul 2, 2009)

A few days ago My email account at myway.com stop letting me in. I press my link on my homepage for email and it directs me to a secure log in page but when I put my password in it doesn't recognize it. I can't find a way to contact myway and I need my files. Does anyone know how to hack into it or a way to contact myway? Thank You ww


----------



## kilmeisterx (Jul 2, 2009)

Contact Customer Service by writing to: passwordsupport"at"help.myway.com.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They have had lots of trouble the this week with even getting to the site and I get all types of errors.

Here is the link I used to get the Standard mode login page

http://registration.myway.com/prima...eturn_url=http://my.myway.com/email_redir.jsp


----------



## rroberto18 (Dec 27, 2008)

Had the same problems as you and tried every email address for myway.com i could find anywhere.

A few of them must have worked because i got 4 emails back, all from

[email protected]

They seem to be outsourcing their support and not telling anyone even about that.
Don't know how long this will work but it does get results for now

I can get to my myway email now, but who knows for how long.

Therefore

Is there a way you can redirect email from myway.com to a yahoo or msn email address?

If that needs to be moved to another thread, let me know where and how.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It took 3 days to login and I think I had the same support address you posted but now I I get is this.



> Oh no! This page cannot be found
> We've just redesigned our site and some of the pages may
> have been removed or renamed. But don't give up!
> Please try one of the following:
> ...


OK found some notes and that is the same email address for support I have but the support is not very good now.


----------

